# How crunchy are you?



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

It seems like there are alot of noncrunchies here, which is odd because I always thought cloth diapers was a crunch thing to do. So, how crunchy are you?


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm crispy :LOL


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I consider myself a Super Crunch though I am always working on it.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Like I said I am wet soggy bread. I tried! I swear I did! We do buy organic when it is there and we CD(it's so darn cute) and bf(I do what is best bor dd). I cannot do the co-sleep thing. I have a VERY bad back. Although at the end of the night towards daybreak it looks like a dogpile in my bed. Does that count?
I try to recycle whenever I can, it just does not happen often. I am just not very good.

ETA...
And one time I even bought one of those prewrapped potatoes to microwave that were washed and ready to go in plastic. That is probably really bad.
Oh and I always buy jello in the single serving containers.

See I am wet bread....bread in milk.


----------



## Miny20 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm not crunchy at all.

I vaccinate my daughter.
We eat processed food like you wouldn't believe.
I drive an SUV.
I eat meat, love cheese, and have my share of veal.
I drink bottled water, and more often than not, don't recycle.

I cloth diaper because it's trendy.
I breastfeed because it's the best thing for my child.

Am I going to be banned, now?


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Crispy


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Is there a quiz you can take to find out? I voted for the one in the middle. I recycle, buy organic, bf, cd, try to use more "natural" products for cleaning, etc. I'm more crunchy than anyone I know in my regular life....


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miny20*
I'm not crunchy at all.

I vaccinate my daughter.
We eat processed food like you wouldn't believe.
I drive an SUV.
I eat meat, love cheese, and have my share of veal.
I drink bottled water, and more often than not, don't recycle.

I cloth diaper because it's trendy.
I breastfeed because it's the best thing for my child.

Am I going to be banned, now?


I think we were seperated at birth. NEED the SUV......LOL.

Summie


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't know how crunchy we are.....

We babywear.
We are home VBACing in the fall.
Dd is not vaxed.
We CD.
We co-sleep.
We only use natural cleaning stuff.
We buy organic local food.
We hang our clothes on the line.
Dh has hair down his back and a big bushy beard.
We're going plastic-free right now.
I plan to BF the new baby for several years.

But....
Dd was not breastfed.








We drive a RAV4.
We live in a house on Main Street with a yard and a dog and 2 kids....

I don't know what that makes us.


----------



## Annette&Aden (Jun 25, 2004)

So you think you're crunchy? Well how crunchy are you?

1. Do you have homebirths?

15 points for "yes" (unassisted)
10 points for "yes" (with a midwife in attendance)
5 points for alternative birthing center
2 points for "thinking about/would like homebirth"
0 for "no" (wouldn't consider it).

2. Will you circumcise future sons?

5 points for "no"
-5 points for "yes".

3. Do you use cloth diapers?

20 point if you do Elimination Communication (no diapers)
15 points if "yes" (wash and make your own)
10 points if "yes" (wash your own)
5 points if "yes" (diaper service)
2 points if "thinking about it"
0 points if "no" (wouldn't consider it).

4. Do you observe your fertility signals using Natural Family Planning/Fertility Awareness and use that for birth control/trying to conceive?

10 points for "yes" (observe and use for birth control/ttc) or you use ecological breastfeeding/lactational amnorrhea
5 points for "yes" (observe for trying to conceive)
2 points "thinking about it"
0 points for "no" (wouldn't consider it).

5. Do you breastfeed exclusively for the first 6+ months?

10 points if "yes"
5 points for "no" (use occasional bottles of expressed breastmilk)
2 points for "no" (use occasional bottles of formula)
0 for "no" (don't breastfeed by choice).

6. Do you co-sleep?

10 points for "yes" (all night every night)
5 points for "yes" (part/all of most nights)
2 points for "thinking about it"
0 points for "no".

7. Do you use a sling/soft carrier?

5 points for "yes"
2 points for "thinking about it"
0 points for "no" (wouldn't consider it).

8. Do you believe in/practice child-led weaning (even if that means breastfeeding for several years)?

15 points for "yes" (complete child-led weaning)
10 points for "yes" (up to 3 years)
5 points for "yes" (up to 2 years)
2 points for "thinking about it"
0 points for "no" (you'll wean the baby at 1 year or earlier).

9. Do you tandem nurse/nurse during your pregnancy?

10 points for "yes" (nurse during pgcy and tandem nurse)
5 points for "yes" (nurse during pgcy, but wean before birth)
2 points for "thinking about it"
0 points for "no"(wouldn't consider it).

10. Do you eat organic/whole/natural foods and limit your meat?

15 points for "yes" (grow own/buy organic, shop only at health food store, grind own wheat, vegetarian, etc.)
10 points for "yes" (grow some of own food, buy organic, use whole wheat flour, bake own bread, eat some meat occasionally)
5 points for "yes" (try to buy natural, whole grain foods, etc.)
2 points for "thinking about it"
0 points for "no" (wouldn't consider it).

11. Do you use herbal/homeopathic remedies?

10 points if "yes" (very rarely see a regular doctor)
5 points if "yes" (but use a doctor occasionally)
2 points if "thinking about it" (see a doc for now)
0 points for "no" (wouldn't consider it).

12. Do you homeschool?

10 points if "yes" (currently homeschool)
5 points for "yes" (will homeschool)
2 points for "thinking about it"
0 points for "no" (wouldn't consider it).

13. What's your take on childhood vaccinations?

15 points for no vaccines
10 for delayed, selective vaccination
5 points for selective, on schedule vaccination
2 points for thinking about not vaccinating
0 points for vaxing on schedule.

14. Would you/have you ever breastfeed/fed someone else's baby or have someone else bf your child?

10 points if yes (have or someone has bf your baby)
5 points if yes (would)
2 points if maybe
0 if no (wouldn't consider it).

15. Do you use cloth/re-usable products for mom?

10 points if yes (make own)
5 points if yes (buy own)
2 points if thinking about it
0 points if no.

Ratings

120 - 140 Super Nutty, Ultra-Crunchy Granola Earth Mama

90 - 119 Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!

60 - 89 Pretty Crispy

20 - 59 Sprinkled with Granola

5 - 19 Instant Oatmeal

0 - 4 Jell-O


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

Depends on what all defines one as being "crunchy"


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Crispy mama here


----------



## Annette&Aden (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Funny, I was gonna start the same thread!

I'm neither crunchy nor mainstream

I cloth diaper b/c it's cheaper and better for baby and environment.
I BF'd b/c it's better for baby.
I vaccinate b/c there is no clear cut better way to go one way or the other, it's risk vs benefit either way.
If I had a boy he'd be circ'd AND I would be REGRETTING it.
I don't cosleep, for a lot of reasons
I carry my baby
I don't let my baby CIO
I eat and drink whatever I want, (mind you I do make healthy food choices)

Here's what it boiles down to for me: If I obsess about doing the right thing all the time, and eat the best quality foods, I'm going to spend the last 10 years of my life drooling on myself and having to pay around $3000 a month to do so.
I do what I want, I stand by my decision to do so, and I do not judge other people for the choices they make, because honestly - what the heck do I care what someone else is doing anyway?


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miny20*
I'm not crunchy at all.

I vaccinate my daughter.
We eat processed food like you wouldn't believe.
I drive an SUV.
I eat meat, love cheese, and have my share of veal.
I drink bottled water, and more often than not, don't recycle.

I cloth diaper because it's trendy.
I breastfeed because it's the best thing for my child.

Am I going to be banned, now?

We all here together for the love of cd!!

We don't care if you are crunchy or mainstream!! Lots of gals here aren't crunchy I bet. (Think Summie







) I really don't think it makes any difference! I am semi - crunchy. I would like to be crunchier. Not for anyone else but myself!!

I think this thread is to get to know each other better - not judge anyone!


----------



## Duck Duck Goose (Mar 21, 2004)

68, pretty crispy- right down the middle which is what I expected!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm a 27..that's not too bad is it? LOL.


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

66 - Pretty crispy, as I suspected...FWIW!


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

I voted crispy on the outside. We have "crunchy" tendancies but aren't hard core crunch.

According to the poll, I'm securely in the Pretty Crispy catagory with an 86.







Which is funny because:

We eat meat (with a passion







) but I do most of our baking and we have a garden.
We have an SUV and don't plan to ever get rid of it.








We enjoy Disney and cable.
DH is military.








I enjoy McDonalds way too much.







: DH loves Whataburger and Chick-fil-a. :LOL :LOL
We don't recycle enough.







:







:
We don't co-sleep. I wake up with every twitch. :LOL

Like I said... we have crunchy tendancies.







But they are good ones.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

I voted for wet soggy bread, but then I took the quiz and got an 86. The only reason it was so high, though is because I make and use cloth for both myself and my babies. We don't buy organic very often (though I would like to) b/c we can't afford it. We only partially co-sleep, doesn't really work for us. We did most of the vaccinations. I did bf, but dd weaned herself early at 13 months b/c my milk dried up due to pregnancy. We don't recycle either, I guess we're too lazy. I try, and I'm getting more crunchy every day. A year ago, I was not crunchy at all. Then I stumbled upon MDC in my cloth diapering quest.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, I got a 77 on that quiz thingy which is "crispy", but really I feel "chewy". I know people WAAAAY more crunchy than me.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I got a 60 *60 - 89 Pretty Crispy* although I said soggy bread!

The 2 thing I do that ya all would hate me for is this:
I vax
I circ' (because of religion NOT looks)

I CD
I BF and plan to self-wean
I co-sleep
I babywear (sling)
I eat very little processed foods
We buy organic when we can but thats not all that often
Im thinkking bout Mama Cloth for me but I dont even use pads, I use Tampons! Do they have those in cloth? LOL


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annette&Aden*
90 - 119 Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!


That's us!! Wow, I didn't think I was that crunchy!


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

According to the quiz I'm 59- - "Sprinkled with Granola" which sounds about right to me...I'm almost "pretty crispy"


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

116 (90 – 119 Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!)Wow, I'm crunchier than I thought. Thank God it didn't ask what I drive or how much TV I watch.


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

hmmm both dh and I are fairly crispy. But I think the fact that we are raging meatatarians







: bumps us down a notch. If it weren't for that I suppose we'd be crunchy.


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

64 Like I said... crispy! lol


----------



## sweetbasil (Jan 23, 2004)

I got a 36- pretty sure that's wet soggy bread...but around here, I'm a pretty out-of-the-box kind of mama!


----------



## kindred_spirit (Apr 12, 2004)

I got exactly a 90 "(90 - 119 Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!)Wow, I'm crunchier than I thought. Thank God it didn't ask what I drive or how much TV I watch." or even what

Ditto.....Althougth I am not as crunchy as I want to be......and know people more crunchy then me........so jealouse


----------



## Lifesabeach (Apr 8, 2003)

according to measuring devices, I'm super crunchy...but I sit here drinking my red bull, feeling kinda squishy.







I don't eat organic exclusively..the rest yeah...hb, cosleep, hs sling, bf till college (lol) blah blah blah. you get the idea.

I think my dh has far surpassed me...as lay there, curled up on the bed this morning watching him do his 30min yoga routine. whadda guy.









I felt much crunchier when my stash consisted of 26 prefolds and 4 alexis covers...


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, according to the quiz, I got a 135, which makes me super crunch LOL! Who'da thunk!







:


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

I wanted to start this thread too! I assumed everyone was supa crunch for some reason. I didnt know CDing was trendy?? Glad to hear it though!

We're pretty crunchy. Test says 109









*Crunch*
CD
Sling
Co-sleep
No-circ for boys
No vax (yet?)
EBF
Vegan (wool for CDs though















Recycle (starting to grow/compost now that we have space







)
Homeoathy/natural home/etc
No-poo (thanks to MDC)
Will prob homeschool a few years

*Non-crunch*
2 cars (did have 0 for a couple years)
TV (and lots of gadgets for DH)


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

WOW! I scored 115. :LOL

I tandem nurse (Jessa JUST self -weaned), cd, sling, no-vax yet, eat organic when we can, use birth center (couldn't afford home burth







), lots of other things....

Same here on not knowing cd was trendy! I know it's addictive in the crunchy world, but had no idea that it's a trend.


----------



## kindred_spirit (Apr 12, 2004)

Actually the homebirth hurt my score.....oh how I wanted one & dreamed of one & planned for one.......and then Preclampsia....etc...problems came into play & my midwife booted me ;(

but next time a water birth for me........Yippeee!!!!!!!!!Z


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

102!!!!

Nada, feelin'


----------



## tinamaries (May 18, 2004)

70 here...that surprised me lol!

We:
*CD for the past 4 months now and







ing it
*BF until at least 2 yrs
*co-sleep~younger 2
*babywear but still getting the hang of it lol!







Dh gets a bits nervous when he sees me trying to get the baby in there







~ I _will_ figure it out though!
*we grow, preserve, freeze, can all our vegetables & raise our own chickens & catch our own fish








*selective vac
*need to recycle more than we do







:
*we have a SUV & P-UP that seats 6...don't know how we'd get rid of em with having 4 little ones~all those car seats/boosters lol!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I scored a 96 . . . on the bfing stuff I went with what I WOULD do since I cannot bf due to medical reasons.

96 seems about right for me. I comfortable with that


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm crispy.

I bf. I'm open to CLW, but Libby weaned on her own when I got pg.
I cd.
I co-sleep when dd wants to, she's in her crib on the other nights. Totally her choice.
I have donated breastmilk to other moms.
I grind my wheat and make my own bread.
I use mama cloth.
We use some cloth tp, some paper tp.
I have c/s (pre-eclampsia, trust me, I'd love a homebirth... but the midwives go running when I come calling)
I drive a minivan.
I use more air conditioning than any human requires.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

BTW, I will admit to being more than 100% irritated that I had to get docked 5 points on the quiz because I had to give DD my breastmilk in a bottle.

She didn't latch until she was 10 weeks old and I think it makes me MORE crunchy that I persevered and pumped for 10 weeks instead of just giving up.

So that quiz should give ME an extra 5 points for sticking with it even when a dozen LC's told me to give up!

Yes, I'm a bit touchy on that subject


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Aww, Holli, we're in the same irritated boat aren't we??








mama!

I think that poll makes the assumption that we all have ideal, perfect lives... i.e. perfect, cozy little pregnancies that are complication free and such.... if only....


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

Well I am Pretty Crispy too! I got 71 or maybe 81 cause I wasn't sure if the tandem nursing thing is now or future. I would love to conceive again (btw yes to NFP for TTC







) but it is highly unlikely, that said I would definately tandem nurse if it ever happened.

I do drive a mini van
DH drives an SUV
DS is circ'd and I do not regret it
We eat meat every day, I could never go vegan, I'm a dairy girl! :LOL mmmm ice cream
I'd consider a homebirth but not feasable around here and I love the CNM I have now so I go where she goes

I do recycle
I CD and use mama cloth (have once pp but af is is being very unsocial lately, 74 days, and no I'm not preggo







: )
DD will be selectively vaxed due to a reaction to DTaP









S0 I still have room for more granola in my bowl I guess.


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Well I got an 84 which is about where I expected to land. I am very strict about recycling in our home and we have a composter in the back yard (which I don't use as often as I should!) But I do buy non-organic produce and my son self-weaned during pregnancy (though I was certainly open to the idea of tandem nursing).

I never got the hang of baby wearing until Rhys was much older (and I got an ergo LOL!) and Rhys got his first bottle of EBM when we were driving to my sisters wedding when he was 6 weeks old. He only ever had a hand full of bottles before 6 months but he did have some so I lost 5 points right there LOL!

Steph


----------



## Annette&Aden (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry, I didn't post it to be offensive or uninclusive (is that a word?) of people who can't BF or have their babies the natural way! I'm so sorry! I *would* do a natural birth if it were possible, and plan to try next time, but I had high BP and gestational diabetes and got stuck in a hospital with Nurse Ratchet who kept me strapped down for the whole 24 hours of unproductive induced labor ending in a c/s. That would all bump me off the crunchy chart too. I just thought the poll was in fun really so I hope I didn't hurt your feelings by posting it.

Personally, I think of myself as a "wannabe".







I'm somewhat crunchy at heart, but I use disposable cleaning products, eat processed food (Hamburger helper anyone?







: ), circ - after fighting DH for too long over it and giving up, vax, wish with all my heart to buy an SUV asap, watch tv (couldn't survive without TiVo







) and just generally am probably much more mainstream than most on MDC and more so than the ladies in my AP playgroup for sure!







But I'm as attached as possible with my son and that's all that matters, right?


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm fairly crunchy. I bf, CD, co-sleep, AP, except for the fact that we vaccinate. I won't risk the diseases both for my kids and myself as I have never had any of the childhood illnesses. (Measles, Mumps, chickenpox, etc) Other than that, I am pretty crunchy, I guess. At least where my parenting is concerned.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindred_spirit*
Actually the homebirth hurt my score.....oh how I wanted one & dreamed of one & planned for one.......and then Preclampsia....etc...problems came into play & my midwife booted me ;(

but next time a water birth for me........Yippeee!!!!!!!!!Z


You know I'd LOVE to birth at home. I have high blood pressure quite badly even when I am NOT pregnant and that always causes such a fuss.

I think I am half scared of not havig any pain meds either. I am a super whimpy baby. I WISH I could be half the women these home birthers are. I am just not cut out for it. I cry for my own Mother during delivery. How pathetic is that???


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm on the cusp of crunchy and whole-grain crunch.
I'm learning to cook from scratch (never paid attention unless it involved chocolate when I was younger), cloth diaper, breastfeed, make ds's baby food, use mama cloth, starting to use more natural household cleaners, love my clothesline, etc. We're starting to make that kind of switch for us, ds, and our budget.







I'm even starting to think about having a homebirth for baby #2 so we're more comfortable and I'm guessing it would be less expensive. Especially with my (probable) quick labor.
But we don't buy organic (we're not rich right now - and organic costs 3 times more than regular), have three cars (2 are paid for, the '77 Wagoneer hasn't moved in 4 months), and we







our computers (with 4 in the house for 2 adults...).

Lanna


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

whole grain crunch here...didn't think I'd score so high...maybe I added wrong what with all the sleep deprivation and all, lol. I like how you get 2 pts for thinking about stuff, LMAO!!


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
I think I am half scared of not havig any pain meds either. I am a super whimpy baby. I WISH I could be half the women these home birthers are. I am just not cut out for it. I cry for my own Mother during delivery. How pathetic is that???


Heehee... During one heck of a contraction I told everybody in the room I was never having sex again... The doctor, 5 nurses, and dh got a good giggle out of that. And then the epidural guy finally showed up when I was at 9cm, and I told him it was too late. He didn't believe me until the nurses checked me and were frantically trying to find a doctor to deliver (ds came out 20 minutes later).


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

I got a 60 - but i don't think we're crunchy at all. We CD, BF until at least 2 years, babywear, co sleep... I also use only cloth napkins at home, don't use highly disposable products (paper towels, paper cleaning wipes, or disposable mop heads or dusters). I'm also big on recycling. But we drive an SUV, I don't think I would homebirth, vax on schedule... We don't eat organic - although if we ever get our back yard down I'd like my own garden


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I consider myself pretty crunchy, YET I have this idea of the perfect mother and no, I don't measure up.









I'm in the middle of the road I suppose, I'm very crunchy compared to most people I know IRL, but compared to some people here I'm crispy like Pringles.







There's some things I do now that I intend to change. And some things I do not wish to do that dh does.









PS- my score on the quiz was 135. I'd hate to see my dh's score! :LOL


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm pretty crispy, but just a point or two off "love that whole grain crunch." I feel pretty dang crunchy, though.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm pretty crispy! (81)

In the past through I might not hvae been..
I CD, BF, wear my babies, co-sleep, have 3 intact boys, hoping for a home birth and no stopped vaxing when Jack was 6 mos.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh, I answered the questions the way I feel- not necessarily what happened. For example, I intended to tandem nurse, but my dd weaned all by herself when I was 2mo pregnant. I gave myself points for tandem because I planned to and because *I* didn't force my dd to wean or initiate weaning. I may still end up tandem nursing someday!









PS- you do the same Holli- you had those choices taken away from you but I would still answer the questions they way you would if you could have had your way. Life happens and the fact that you didn't give birth doesn't mean you aren't a mom or that you wouldn't have made good, educated choices.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Holli, kimberlylibby & others

its just a silly quiz ... there is no definative test you can take that says you are a good parent or that you are crunchy. heck there is nothing to say that being crunchy makes you a better parent than someone who isnt. Please dont let something so small make you feel bad... you and only you are the final deciding factors in who/what you are as a person and parent. Being a parent isnt about scores or tests... its about much more than that.







s

Heck I know people who do all of those things on that quiz but then hit their children... i wouldnt exactly look up to them as crunchy or a better parent than me because they scored higher.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I got 140- I kept re-adding it and re-adding it because I didn't pick the MAX option on each spot- infact I didn't have a home birth which was a big one. I wanted to, but I have a blood disorder that didn't allow for it.
Anyway- I was debating wether I was crunch or soft in the middle. To me there are much more things that make you "crunch"... I don't see myself as all that crunchy- I mean I look pretty mainstream if you saw me out and about... but I do tend to lean towards that end of the spectrum







I think that quiz shows how AP/NFL you are- to me crunch includes like how much trash you produce and your consumerism. I don't know why I think of that a little differently.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh, and mama's- it is just silly. The numbers don't even make a lot of sense (why so few points for circ and so many for homebirth?) So don't let it worry you to much, all in fun is all


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
BTW, I will admit to being more than 100% irritated that I had to get docked 5 points on the quiz because I had to give DD my breastmilk in a bottle.

She didn't latch until she was 10 weeks old and I think it makes me MORE crunchy that I persevered and pumped for 10 weeks instead of just giving up.

So that quiz should give ME an extra 5 points for sticking with it even when a dozen LC's told me to give up!

Yes, I'm a bit touchy on that subject









Amen, sister!


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
Oh, I answered the questions the way I feel- not necessarily what happened. For example, I intended to tandem nurse, but my dd weaned all by herself when I was 2mo pregnant. I gave myself points for tandem because I planned to and because *I* didn't force my dd to wean or initiate weaning. I may still end up tandem nursing someday!









Gosh I counted it based on what happened. I planned a homebirth and ending up being induced at 40 weeks 16 days which failed and ended in a section and DS weaned while I was pregnant...if I added those two back in I think I might go up a notch LOL!

Steph


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Annette: you didn't hurt my feelings!! I just got irked cause it implied that pumped milk wasn't as good.... that's all. There's blood sweat and tears in pumped milk, as any pumpin' mama can tell ya!! I am very thankful I *did* eventually get to nurse my dd... and I am a huge bf advocate...


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
Holli, kimberlylibby & others

its just a silly quiz ... there is no definative test you can take that says you are a good parent or that you are crunchy. heck there is nothing to say that being crunchy makes you a better parent than someone who isnt. Please dont let something so small make you feel bad... you and only you are the final deciding factors in who/what you are as a person and parent. Being a parent isnt about scores or tests... its about much more than that.







s

Heck I know people who do all of those things on that quiz but then hit their children... i wouldnt exactly look up to them as crunchy or a better parent than me because they scored higher.


totally agree....I am not crunchy and I KNOW I am a good Mother. It's what works for you and your family.








I don't think I've met a bad Mother on here.









Summie


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
Annette: you didn't hurt my feelings!! I just got irked cause it implied that pumped milk wasn't as good.... that's all. There's blood sweat and tears in pumped milk, as any pumpin' mama can tell ya!! I am very thankful I *did* eventually get to nurse my dd... and I am a huge bf advocate...



















I had to full time pump for my first dd for about a month. She would NOT latch on at all. It was that ar she'd starve or eat formula. I think I made the best choice. I have to pump every once in a while for my second dd because her latch and suck is so strong that sometimes I think she swalows my nipples.....Ugh. I have to give them a break.


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

I got a 114. Guess I'm pretty crunchy, LOL.

We CD, BF/child-led weaning (plan to anyhow), cosleep, babywear, delayed/selectively vax, eat mostly organic, whole foods; shop at the co-op almost exclusively, buy our meat directly from the farmer (it's raised organically), belong to a CSA, use reusable menstrual products, make own diapers/clothing, spin my own yarn, drive fuel-efficient cars, recycle almost everything (we have two bags of garbage every week, and one of those is kitty litter).

But we have satellite tv and watch a lot of it, drive almost everywhere, live in a big house, have two cars, don't line dry enough (though we do have a front-loading washer), use the air conditioner a lot. I don't buy clothing secondhand for myself or DH, and only occasionally for DD (though I try to sew much of her stuff and I sew shirts for me).


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

BTW, I had no idea watching tv makes you less crunchy?? :LOL I watch ER and CSI! How uncrunchy is that??







:


----------



## Annette&Aden (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
BTW, I had no idea watching tv makes you less crunchy?? :LOL I watch ER and CSI! How uncrunchy is that??







:

Dude. I couldn't survive without TiVo!







:

Oh and I pumped for the first week for my son too. He wouldn't latch on at first for me because of flat nipples due to all my swelling from all the fluids the hospital pumped in me. (they're nice and pokey outey now) I can't IMAGINE the hard work it must be to pump continuously! Full time pumping moms and working pumping moms kick arse!


----------



## SAHMinHawaii (Jun 2, 2004)

I never even knew that until i did this test on babycenter. I don't think i am too crunchy, i could care less what i score. I just do what i feel comes natural to me.
We have a family bed. 27 month old and 2.5 month old
I nursed dd my entire pregnancy but she self weaned at 26 months. I would of gone longer but it was her choice.
I do scheduled, selective vaccines
I have had two natural childbirths in the hospital, dh isnt comfortable with homebirth even though i will be a cnm one day. LOL Compromise.
I did labor at home until the very end. My last dd was almost born at home.
We use a sling.
I could go on and on...I'll stop there. We are all good mamas regardless of crunch factor.


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Super Nutty, Ultra-Crunchy Granola Earth Mama I got 120, which is higher than I expected. I know I'm crunchy, but didn't think I was *THAT* crunchy! LOL


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I would say I'm crunchy on the outside and soft and squishy on the inside.

We CD, BF, no circ, selective vax, try to buy organic when we can, do not let them CIO, part-time co-sleep, use mama pads and recycle.

But we also, watch way too much trash tv, love red meat!, do not use a sling ( I just can't seem to find one that will fit over my fat a$$!) :LOL, only co-sleep sometimes when the kids aren't sleeping well.

I'm trying and to me that's the whole point.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Well my score was 110........
I have natural birth
EBF
sling
co sleep (now he starts in his bed ends up in mine)
CD
he has had no vax since he was 6 months
Ryan eats only organic all natural( he has bad allergies)
we recycle some
i use and made my own mama cloth
i homeschooled my DD this last year( she is going beck this year)

DD was not BF of CD ......... DH drive a big huge truck we do watch TV and use alot of gas........ but we live in the middle of no where...........

I do what i think is right for my family..........


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

90 - 119 Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!

That's me!

Tammy


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

HUh. I got a 140 on the quiz BUT answered the poll as crunchy on the outside but soggy in the middle (or whatever the middle choice was). According to the quiz I'm ultra-crunchy, but I wouldn't consider myself so.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Whole grain crunch here, too.


----------



## leahdbc (Jan 4, 2004)

chimming in at 114 - guess that makes me kinda crunchy but I suspected that


----------



## leahdbc (Jan 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
BTW, I had no idea watching tv makes you less crunchy?? :LOL I watch ER and CSI! How uncrunchy is that??







:

what, CSI is uncruncy?! I love that show but we just gave up TV again (after 5 years without it we enjoyed it for about 8 months and then gave it up again. I don't miss much, but I do miss CSI)


----------



## PadmaMorgana (Apr 14, 2004)

compared to almost everyone here, I am soggy bread. Compared to most of the mothers I know, I am super crispy. So I guess I am crunchy on the outside. :LOL

We DO:
cd #2
co-sleep for a while...ds is in his own bed, dd sleeps with me only
breast feed/child lead weaning
delay/selectively vaccinate
no circumcision
eat vegetarian 1/2 the week
recycle
gentile discipline and validation

but we also:
eat meat, dairy (not me tho), and junk
like McD's
don't buy organic
use disposables on DS
watch tv
drive a minivan
will vote conservative on Monday







:

I still feel more at home here than most of the mainstream baby sites.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I got a 79 which is much crunchier than I would have guessed. I'm not so crunchy. But I guess I have crunch-like tendancies.


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

Honestly I don't really consider myself crunchy, more crispy coated. It's just the way we do things because they work for us and/or save us money. But I guess I'm pretty crunchy. I scored a 117!!


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

You know it's so damn funny. The first time I took that quiz, I had been here (at MDC) for about 2 months and it was posted. My orginal score was like a 68 or something. After being around you lunatics (







) for over a year I scored a 117 (and that's only because I haven't actually let anyone bf my dc, don't know another mama irl that breastfed, except at LLL, BUT I WOULD!!)








Does that make me a lunatic too??









(I hope that everyone knows that I mean ABSOLUTELY NOTHING but the use of the word lunatic! I luv you all!)


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I got 135.







That's a cute quiz. There is, of course, lots of stuff missing. Sorry for those that felt left out.








Who knew cloth diapering was trendy. ??? Wow.


----------



## CincoDeMama (Dec 9, 2001)

here's me:

non crunch~

i drive an suv (overpriced, and guzzles gas)

i send my kids to public school (and a virginia ps at that!)

i live in an apt w/3 bdrms-6 (almost 7) people-UGH!

i watch mtv w/my 14.5 yo ds

i tan either in the sun/summer or in a tanning bed/winter

i have been known to smoke cloves when not pg & have a few drinky-poos here & there as well









i eat what i want when i want & encourage my kids to do the same (be it fastfood, dessert before dinner, etc)

crunch~

no vax

no circ

no spank ('cept for moments of sheer desperation)

co-sleep

babywear

no wbv/wcv

bf/en

hb/uc

herbs/homeopathy before anything else

uu fellowship member (thinking that might be considered crunchy-but dunno for sure)

think that's it. i'm pretty stringent, imo~but am always looking to recruit new crunch


----------



## Cedarmom (Apr 22, 2004)

I voted soggy wet bread. I got a 31 on the quiz. :LOL

I CD.
I bf (a 13 mo old no less--gasp!)








I recycle religiously.

That's it. No other crunch involved.

I vax on schedule.
I did co-sleep but only for the first 8 weeks.
I did a lot of babywearing for the first few months but then he got mobile and that was that.








I will not homeschool.
I circ'd Sage and will any future boys.
The epidural hospital birth was my friend. (induced, too, but that was for medical reasons and not a happy choice)


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

75 Pretty Crispy


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

My score was 102. About what I expected.


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Ultra crunchy to me is like.. totally off the grid, self contained, herbal/organic/home grown momma..

My crunchiness defined...

The short stuff - no circ, exclusive bf until 7-9 months, no dairy until weaned from breastmilk (and hopefully will avoid dairy all together with DS2), organic meat & milk, cloth & disposable dipes (when DS2 was born, made my own dipes & wipes, but couldn't get rid of yeast rash he came home with for 4 months- went to disposables and viola- rash gone), no pressure to potty train (wanted to EC but hubby wouldn't go for it) at any specific age, mutually agreeable weaning (probably won't nurse past 4, we'll see







), and I use a Keeper and cloth menstrual pads. DS#2 is not vaxed, not because I don't believe in it but because I"d rather be sure about what I'm doing before I put something in his body i can't take out.

Sogginess...

We eat at fast food places, don't recycle (another thing I'm working toward), my kids watch too much TV, the only thing I"ve managed to get grow in my wannabe garden is carrots and they're taking their sweet time!, DH & DS1 do consume dairy, the only dairy I consume is in my latte granita w/vanilla whip & caramel sauce!







We drive two vehicles but no SUV, and







while we have banned Nestle from our home I can't resist their chocolate raspberry coffee creamer and buy it once in a great while with full shame! lol







Whenever I have doula meetings here I feel like I should hide it! l







: We also did vax DS1 until I stopped them at age 3.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm shocked - 84, prett crispy


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Wow I was pretty surprised to get an 88!! Pretty Crispy here, but on the fence to the next level!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I feel for you pre-e girls! I also had SEVERE pre-e and Braedon and I are lucky to be alive and we are alive because of medicine! I had to have an emerg. c/s b/c of pre-e and b/c he was breech and I couldnt find a doc who would do a natural delivery for a breech baby and when it came down to everythin I read, he had a better chance if I just did c/s. It hurt me for awhile that I could not have a "normal" delivery but I dont think it makes me any less of a mother!

That docked me a few points as well, but oh well! I do plan on having a VBAC next time and hopefully Ill be successful and WONT get pre-e and the baby WONT be breech!


----------



## oshunmama (May 19, 2004)

I got a 145.....I think I hit the addition button one time too many or something.

I'm pretty crunchy, but I wouldn't say I tip the scale!


----------



## Kim2002 (May 15, 2004)

I never really thought of myself as the granola girl, but after doing the quiz I guess I'm crunchier than I thought. Scored a 119.


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

I got a 155, lost points for no EC, we're not vegetarians, and I haven't nursed someone else's babe.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

I scored a 90, so I'm crunchier than I'd thought.


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I only got a 72 which is in the middle which is where I think I am.

I have had 3 unmedicated births in a hospital. I would love to have a homebirth, but I have pre-term labor issues.







:

I BF, but my two older ones weaned while I was pg. My first at 14 months and my second at 25 months.

We co-sleep until around age 2, though all kids are welcome back in our bed at any time of the night.

Both boys are not circed.









My first two are vaxed, my third hasn't had any yet. I haven't decided if he will be unvaxed or selectively vaxed yet.

We eat way too much processed foods and fast foods.







:

I drive a minivan, but I don't know what else I could drive with three in carseats.









I CD my third baby, the other two were in DD. I just got a new front loading washing machine too.









We do recycle, but still probably have too much regular trash.

We are working on the GD, and don't believe in CIO.

We also use the air conditoner a lot, but we live in AZ and it is around 110 here now.


----------



## annelizabeth (Apr 20, 2004)

96 on the quiz!!??

We try to be .........except for our small SUV- but I don't think it guzzles gas. ans we actually need it.


----------



## NowOrNever (Sep 4, 2003)

90 - 119 Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Ok, I'm rather crunchy, but not 100%.

I did get 124 on the quiz, which is higher than I expected, but there's lots of stuff missing.
Where's recycling? GD? Type of transportation?

And to the mamas who had emergency C/S, adopted, or tried and tried to BF but couldn't, I think you should give yourself the points for your intentions!


----------



## Miny20 (Jun 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
We all here together for the love of cd!!

We don't care if you are crunchy or mainstream!! Lots of gals here aren't crunchy I bet. (Think Summie







) I really don't think it makes any difference! I am semi - crunchy. I would like to be crunchier. Not for anyone else but myself!!

I think this thread is to get to know each other better - not judge anyone!









Hehehe! I was just being playful.

I took the little quiz and got thirty.. so I guess I'm sprinkle with some oats. Hehehe.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

This is all so subjective. It all depends on what you consider crunchy and how you look at it.

I got a 121 on that quiz, which is just into the super crunch category, which I know I'm not, so it just goes to show that you just can't put people into categories of crunchiness. It's too subjective.

I do breastfeed exclusively. My 2 yr old and 5 wk old are tandem nursing. I nursed my 3.5 yr old through my pregnancy with my dd, who is the now 2 yrs old, and I nursed her through my pregnancy with my 5 wk old.

I had my 2 yr old and my 5 wk old at home.

I've been cding for over 2 yrs.

We cosleep.

We don't have cable and try to limit tv.

I am homeschooling my 9 yr old.

We eat mostly organic.

We don't and won't ever own an SUV.

We recycle.

Most everyone I know is mainstream and so I am thought of as kind of whacky, by my family too. But I have known plenty who are much "crunchier" than me. I don't have a garden. I might buy organic, but too much of it is packaged, processed stuff. Amy's frozen stuff. Love Amy's, lol. And cereal bars for the kids and that kind of thing. I cosleep because I can get more sleep just rolling over to nurse the baby. I like shopping and clothes.
So, there is plenty that I do that's not that crunchy. So, it depends on who you're talking too if I'm considered crunchy or not!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leahdbc*
what, CSI is uncruncy?! I love that show but we just gave up TV again (after 5 years without it we enjoyed it for about 8 months and then gave it up again. I don't miss much, but I do miss CSI)

We've rented all the episodes from Netflix and watch them after the girls are in bed.







I LOVE CSI - the goriness is SO cool! :LOL

I didn't know voting conserative was that uncrunchy either.







I'm very conservative.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

oooh- i'm pretty crispy! never would have thought it, though


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

I voted for crispy and then i took the poll and got 125 which is supposedly super ultra crunchy... but i think that is wrong...I mean we can hardly ever afford to buy organic, we're just starting to recycle...sometimes i use tylenol, I've never been to a chiropracter, and I shave my armpits and legs at least once every 3 months :LOL


----------



## Katie's Momma (Jun 11, 2004)

I am not crunchy. In fact, I came to MDC because of the AP philosphies about child rearing and discipline. I don't think that wanting to be an AP parent means having to be crunchy too.


----------



## scorpioqueen (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm Sprinkled with Granola

Deanna


----------



## mymommyto4 (May 25, 2003)

I voted for crispy. On the quiz, I scored 110 which is "Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch" which surprised me, but I got big points because I have unassisted births.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Crispy, I guess.
We selectively VAX
DS is circumsized and I would never not have.
We CD
DS is breastfed
We eat organic and wear it, given the opportunity
We Co-Sleep when it works
I drive a Mercedes
DH drives a monster SUV
We reycle
We are avid baby wearers

We do what works for us. That is all that matters.


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

I scored a 65. So I'm pretty crispy







But is there a vote for crispy on the inside, soft on the outside? I have never been the type of person who had the confidence to outwardly go against the flow, and let people know that I am different than the main stream. Sad, I know. I recently just came "out of the closet" on the fact that we CD, and no one but my mother knows we coslept, want to homeschool, do home birth, etc. Because everyone I know thinks things like that are over the top, and out there. So, I usually just keep it to myself, or share my life with my online crunchy friends!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I dont know what I am, LOL, I dont see myself as being crunchy, but child oriented.

1. Do you have homebirths?
I didnt home birth, nor do I ever want to have a birth at my house, LOL, but I wouldnt mind doing it at someone elses house. I never felt comfortable in my house, but now that we have pretty much gutted it and everything is because new and clean, I feel more at home, but would still never have a birth here.(but would at someone elses house, LOL)

2. Will you circumcise future sons?
I do so for religious reasons and I have my own feelings about it, I think it is the right thing for my son and that if you are going to have it done you should really research it and debate it and what you decide is between you and your son and your God in the end, and shouldnt be up for argument with anyone else.

3. Do you use cloth diapers?
yes, though I used disposables some at first until our house was a little more finished and we had a washer, LOL. I would love to make my own if only I had a sewing machine, LOL

4. Do you observe your fertility signals using Natural Family Planning/Fertility Awareness and use that for birth control/trying to conceive?
I didnt with DS, but that was a long story, and I dont plan on having more children but if I did then I would do it this way.

5. Do you breastfeed exclusively for the first 6+ months?
I breastfed exclusively for 10 months and now he gets some beans and stuff, but very rarely.

6. Do you co-sleep?
I hadnt planned to at first but it came so natural to me I could say no, LOL

7. Do you use a sling/soft carrier?
I didnt at first because I didnt have one but when mine finally arived I did

8. Do you believe in/practice child-led weaning (even if that means breastfeeding for several years)?
yes definitely, until they are 18, LOL

9. Do you tandem nurse/nurse during your pregnancy?
I would if I was to have another child while DS was still nursing

10. Do you eat organic/whole/natural foods and limit your meat?
I dont really think much about what I eat, just eat what I like(salad and home cookin) but for DS I buy all organic whole foods, and when the kitchen is done I plan to do the same for us.

11. Do you use herbal/homeopathic remedies?
I do for DS, I dont remember the last time I was sick or had a headache that i needed medicine for.

12. Do you homeschool?
I have thought about it, especially since our school system is crap, but I am not sure, I kind of want him to socialize a little but I dont want him to have all those preasures that schools give now-a-days

13. What's your take on childhood vaccinations?
I wanted to do selective then got suckered into all of the shots, but we have been vax free since after his 6month shots!

14. Would you/have you ever breastfeed/fed someone else's baby or have someone else bf your child?
I have, because she was starving, it is a REALLY long story, but she didnt want to suckle so I ended up having to pump it. She is a poor sickly baby.

15. Do you use cloth/re-usable products for mom?
no, cant do it, I just cant, but then I kinda do, LOL, my thing is that I dont like anything bulky down there, LOL, I cant even stand to wear undies some times, LOL, but my period is really short(usually just 2 days of bleeding and then I dont have to have a pad). If I wasnt so freaked out by blood(anyones blood especially mine, LOL) I wouldnt mind washing them, LOL

Anyway, that is me, those are my choices and I think they are right for us. And not right for anyone else because we are all different, LOL


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Annette&Aden said:


> So you think you're crunchy? Well how crunchy are you?
> 
> *1. Do you have homebirths?*
> 0 for "no" (wouldn't consider it)
> ...


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

I got a 66 - crispy. I've been getting crunchier this past year (last time I took the quiz I got something like 40 points).

We do:

BF - exclusively for the first 6 plus months
CD (although Chloe is the first to be CD'ed)
Babywear (I own 5 slings, a snugli & a backpack!)
Gentle discipline
Would co-sleep if children desired
Made some of my own babyfood
Used FAM TTC
Organic when feasible
Herbs when feasible
Delayed vax
Recycle

But we also:

Make frequent stops for McD's fries
Eat a lot of processed foods, dairy, beef & chicken
Drive 2 cars (one of them a minivan)
Watch entirely too much television
Have entirely too many gadgets
DS was circ'ed (but if there were going to be any future DS's they would not be)
Vax (albeit delayed)
Loved my 4 (count 'em 4) epidurals
Do not use FAM TTA


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

So you think you're crunchy? Well how crunchy are you?

1. Do you have homebirths?
10 points for "yes" (with a midwife in attendance)

2. Will you circumcise future sons?
5 points for "no"

3. Do you use cloth diapers?
15 points if "yes" (wash and make your own)

4. Do you observe your fertility signals using Natural Family Planning/Fertility Awareness and use that for birth control/trying to conceive?
0 points for "no" (wouldn't consider it).

5. Do you breastfeed exclusively for the first 6+ months?
10 points if "yes"

6. Do you co-sleep?
10 points for "yes" (all night every night)

7. Do you use a sling/soft carrier?
5 points for "yes"

8. Do you believe in/practice child-led weaning (even if that means breastfeeding for several years)?
15 points for "yes" (complete child-led weaning)

9. Do you tandem nurse/nurse during your pregnancy?
10 points for "yes" (nurse during pgcy and tandem nurse)

10. Do you eat organic/whole/natural foods and limit your meat?
5 points for "yes" (try to buy natural, whole grain foods, etc.)

11. Do you use herbal/homeopathic remedies?
5 points if "yes" (but use a doctor occasionally)

12. Do you homeschool?
10 points if "yes" (currently homeschool)

13. What's your take on childhood vaccinations?
15 points for no vaccines

14. Would you/have you ever breastfeed/fed someone else's baby or have someone else bf your child?
10 points if yes (have or someone has bf your baby)

15. Do you use cloth/re-usable products for mom?
10 points if yes (make own)

for a grand total of 135 which makes me "Super Nutty, Ultra-Crunchy Granola Earth Mama " ...but you wouldn't know it to look at me!

I answered that I was crispy on the outside ...guess I'm crunchier than I thought.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Super Nutty, Ultra-Crunchy Granola Earth Mama

127









but i only come here because i love cloth diapers


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

A 115 for me.

Homebirths
No vac
No circ
Extended BF
Vegetarian~~kids too
Homeschooling
Organic eating
Homeopathic meds ONLY

I don't feel to crunchy but others see me that way


----------



## tarahsolazy (Jan 26, 2004)

Annette, are you my lost triplet? (already have a twin) I got a 69. too, and I'd picked crispy instinctively before seeing the quiz.

OK, now this is really creepy Annette! I initially posted after seeing just your score, but your next post is so me as well..

We are in love with our TiVo
DS is circ'd (DH is a surgeon, knew all the data, and still insisted, I couldn't win the arguement)
Vaxin' on schedule (I'm a ped)
and all the rest... (except I don't want an SUV)

But I also:

CD
BF for as long as DS will want to (a little irked about losing points for bottles, I WOHM and pump, pump, pump)
would tandem nurse
Drive a fuel-efficient car (and bike commute when feasible), and will buy a hybrid next.
No AC, HE washer, no paper napkins/towels

Oh Annette, come and live by me and be my friend...


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Shockingly, i made it into the instant oatmeal section of the quiz! I didn't even think i was that crunchy! :LOL Co-sleeping was never an option







: I bf for a whopping 5 weeks before we were both so miserable even DH couldn't take us







We vac on schedule & plan to continue to do so. We do, however, recycle as much as possible (in NYC with the EVER-CHANGING recycling rules & $50 fines from the freaking garbage police if we EVER screw up!














. We try to eat whole grains whenever we can. Are working towards upping our natural food & reducing our intake of processed (and diner food!







I'm







: cloth diapering & am ready to feel the wool love.


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

Well, I got a 99, so I guess I'm pretty crunchy too! Like others said though, it's a good thing I wasn't asked about my TV or car









Crunchy things we do: recycle, buy organic produce when possible, belong to a CSA, compost, don't use herbicides or pesticides, selectively vac our pets, use natural cleaning products or make our own, use it up & wear it out before we buy more, buy organic or all natural meat & dairy when possible, all natural fibers for clothing & linens, & use wheat litter instead of clay litter.

Crunchy things we *plan* to do: Since Emi's not due until 9/04 I can't take total credit for these, but we plan to do natural birth, selectivly vac, cloth diaper, bf, co-sleep, sling, do child-led weaning, homeschool, & if she'd been a boy we were not circumcising.

Un-crunchy things we do: Drive an SUV (which is currently broke







) and a very old, gas guzzler Ram pick-up, eat meat, give our pets inexpensive food,







going out to eat (this is our biggest downfall budget wise), have basic cable, DH has lots of electronics & toys, & still shop at Walmart. Although I'm trying to less & less I swear!







:

Yet another great thread. Thanks for starting it!

Holly


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

Im probably all soggy , and just sitting there in water .....
I cd , and dont eat meat and thats about it right now














:


----------



## Ryoko (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm brand new here and I'm already loving this community! What a fun thread!
Well before I start I will say that I would probably be alot more crunchy if it weren't for dh. He kinda keeps me more down to earth, KWIM?

1. Do you have homebirths?
No, haven't and wouldn't.

2. Will you circumcise future sons?
Yes, my son is circ'd and I don't regret it.

3. Do you use cloth diapers?
No. I never even considered CDing til Freddie was about 5 months, and I did start getting curious. I would love to try it but unfortunately we just don't have the money to get started, plus we live in an apt. so we don't have our own washer. For a second child though, if we had a house, I would most certainly give it a try.

4. Do you observe your fertility signals using Natural Family Planning/Fertility Awareness and use that for birth control/trying to conceive?
Not really, but I won't take anything hormone altering, like the pill or anything.

5. Do you breastfeed exclusively for the first 6+ months?
Yes, still going strong at 8 months.

6. Do you co-sleep?
Yes, I sleep in a twin bed w/ ds every night.

7. Do you use a sling/soft carrier?
No but I wish I had known more about baby wearing when ds was still little. I'll definitely do it w/ my next baby.

8. Do you believe in/practice child-led weaning (even if that means breastfeeding for several years)?
Not really, I would hope to follow ds's cues but there is a limit I'm not really willing to go past. I really want him weaned by 1 yr, 1 1/2 year.

9. Do you tandem nurse/nurse during your pregnancy?
Haven't had that situation but would if I did.

10. Do you eat organic/whole/natural foods and limit your meat?
No, but I would if I had the money. I do limit my meat intake though.

11. Do you use herbal/homeopathic remedies?
No, but again, this is something I'd like to learn more about. I do avoid taking medicine as much as possible though.

12. Do you homeschool?
No but am considering it. It's still awhile away.

13. What's your take on childhood vaccinations?
Vaxed on schedule except for HepB which we opted not to get.

14. Would you/have you ever breastfeed/fed someone else's baby or have someone else bf your child?
No but I would donate milk to a bank.

15. Do you use cloth/re-usable products for mom?
No.


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

107?!?!?!!?
I wouldn't have thought I'm that crunchy. I voted for the middle ground before I took that quiz.
I do think I'm crispy crunchy but I didn't know I was supa crunchy. I guess it's because when I'm around DH I feel like wacky crunchy and I come to MDC and feel like a part timer.









~Daednu


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm super ultra crunchy. And I know people think of me that way, but I know people alot crunchier than me. But I guess compared to main stream - I'm the super crunch.

Michelle


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

135 - Crunchy mama...
I loved cloth dipes- used them on both....still hang out in here on occasion because I just loved it. Had a garage sale yesterday and sold the last of my stash








I knew 2 CD'ing mamas iRL and they were only mildly crispy...very mild! But it was fun having that in common with ANYONE IRL!!!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4xmamamia*
here's me:

non crunch~

i live in an apt w/3 bdrms-6 (almost 7) people-UGH!

I think that is totally crunch- very efficient!







We're moving from a standard house to an apartment because it is much more efficient and gentler on the environment. takes less land, less energy to heat/cool (because of insultated people around you) If it is near town you use less gas than if you lived out int he country and had to drive to town daily.

Crunchy can be living in the wilderness off the land- but it can also be making the most use of space and energy by living in a small area in town.


----------

